# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > Sharepoint > مدیریت در شیرپوینت (Sharepoint Administration) >  مشکل در ارسال ایمیل در SharePoint

## ali_khodayar

با عرض سلام.
میخوام یک workflow طراحی کنم که بتواند یک فایل را از کاربری به کاربر دیگر از طریق ایمیل و یا لینک آن ارسال کند. 
این کار را با Issue انجام داده ام.
 اما زمانی که یک new item  اضافه می کنم و به حالت انجام در می آید(in profress) با این خطا مواجه می شوم .

the e-mail message cannot be sent. make sure the outgoing  e-mail settings for the server are configured correctly.

اصلا این راه صحیح است یا خیر؟؟ باید چکار کنم؟ . 
ممنون

----------


## BandeKHoda

این پیغام مربوط میشه به تنظیمان ایمیل سرور در پنل ادمین شیرپوینت
باید آدرس سرور ایمیل رو به شیرپوینت معرفی کنی

در این بخش

System Settings>E-Mail and Text Messages>Configure outgoing e-mail settings

----------


## ali_khodayar

ممنون از پاسختون.
من این کار رو قبلأ انجام دادم و تنظیم کردم.
اما بازهم مشکل  وجود داره.  شاید هم تنظیم من مشکل داره.
outbound SMTP sever:         sharepoint
from address :                    info@pti.com
reply-to address :                info@pti.comاینطوری تنظیم کردم این قسمت رو .    درسته؟؟؟؟

----------


## ali_khodayar

مشکل حل شد.
باید در قسمت outbound SMTP sever به اینصورت کامل شود.
SP server.Domain
دامنه.نام سروری که شیر پوینت و SMTP نصب است.

----------

